# كيف تصنع شامبو السجاد ؟



## لورنس العرب (3 مايو 2006)

بالنسبة لصناعة شامبو السجاد
التركيبه كالآتي:
*1- **ماء : 74%*
2- صابون سائل عادي ( عبارة عن سلفونك معادل بصودا كاويه فقط) 20%
*3- **تكسابون: 5%*
4- فورمالين : .01%
5- رائحه
هذا هو الكلام النظري
لكن ماذا عن العملي و تفصيل التركيبه؟؟؟؟
----------------
شوف يا سيدي
أولا: انت تعلم أن التكسابون يأتي على هيئة خام من الخارج و بالتحديد من الهند و المانيا، ولكي تستخدمه يجب أن تذيب كل كيلو تكسابون في 7 لتر ماء
يعني تحضر كيلو تكسابون و تضعه في جردل و تضع عليه 7 لتر ماء ،
وسيأخذ الذوبان حوالي 12 ساعه أو اكثر قليلا، المهم انه سيذوب و يصبح هو و الماء شيء واحد
إلى هنا فالأمر جيد
لاحظ نسبة الماء + نسبة التكسابون في التركيبة هي عبارة عن 80% تقريبا
إذن عليك بأخذ نسبة الماء من التكسابون المذاب في الماء
يعني ستأتي إلى الجردل الذي انت أذبت فيه كيلو التكسابون و ستأخذ منه نسبة التكسابون + نسبه الماء معا وهما يمثلان 80% من التركيبه
وهذه هي ال know how الخاصة بالتركيبه
لأن معظم الناس كانوا يعتقدون أننا نأخذ فقط نسبة التكسابون المذاب في الماء على انها ال 5% ثم نضيف اليها 74% ماء عادي وهذا خطأ وسأقول لك السبب
اتفقنا؟؟؟
يبقى بعد ان تذيب كيلو التكسابون في 7 لتر ماء ستأخذ نسبه الماء و التكسابون في التركيبه و التي تمثل 80% من هذا الخليط
ثانيا: بالنسبه لنسبه ال 20% الموجوده في الرقم 2 بالتركيبه
هي عبارة عن حمض سلفونك و معادل بصودا كاويه إلى أن تصل pH = 7
---
لكن
كيف سأعمل رقم 2 على حدا؟
أقول لك
الأمر بسيط للغايه
ولنفترض مثلا اننا سنقوم بتصنيع لتر واحد من شامبو السجاد
نسبه رقم 2 في التركيبه هي 20% ---- صح؟
طيب، هعمل رقم 2 ازاي؟
نحضر 200 مللي من حمض السلفونيك و نذيبهم في 800 مللي ماء لنحصل على لتر واحد و نعادلهم بالصودا الكاويه
كويس؟؟؟؟؟
وهذا الخليط نأخذ منه 200 مللي و نستعملهم في التركيبه الخاصة بشامبو السجاد
وبهذا سنكتشف شيء هام
وهو انني إن أحضرت 200 مللي حمض سلفونيك و اذبتهم في 800 مللي ماء ثم عادلته بالصودا الكاويه فإن هذا اللتر سيستخدم في صنع 5 لتر من شامبو السجاد
حيث ان النسبه التي سآخذها منه لكي أعمل لتر واحد من شامبو السجاد هي 200 مللي فقط
أظن سهله
---
يعني هي عبارة عن صابون سائل عادي- لكن صابون سائل من النظيف- الذي يدخل في تركيبه حمض السلفونيك و الصودا الكاويه فقط- وحذار من استعمال صابون سائل يدخل في تركيبه مادة السليكات لأنها ماده قذره جدا جدا
اتفقنا؟؟؟
إذن رقم 2 هي عبارة عن حمض سلفونك معادل بصودا كاويه
ثالثا: طريقه الاضافه ستكون هكذا
نفرض مثلا اننا سنقوم بعمل واحد لتر من شامبو سجاد، ماذا سنفعل؟
اتتذكر الجردل الذي أذبت فيه كيلو التكسابون مع 7 لتر ماء؟
عظيم
اذهب و احضر منه 800 مللي
وبعدها ضع عليه رقم 2- الذي يمثل السلفونيك المعادل بالصودا الكاويه ( اللي هو عبارة عن 200 مللي سلفونيك + 800 مللي ماء و تم معادلتهم بالصدا الكاويه وسنأخذ منه للتركيبه 200 مللي لعمل لتر شامبو السجاد--- أوعى تنسى)
و قلب الاثنان جيدا
ماذا ستلاحظ؟
ستصاب بالصدمة
اتعرف لماذا؟
لأنك ستحصل على سائل مثل الماء تماما ووشك هايحمر لأن لورنس العرب اعطاك تركيبه بايظة
*لكن لا تقلق*
*لكي يصبح السائل ثقيل القوام*
*اضف إليه قليلا من ملح الطعام و قوم بتقليب الخليط*
*ثم اضف قليلا من الملح مرة أخرى – ملح طعام عادي-*
*وقلب*
*واثناء التقليب ستلاحظ أن الخليط أصبح له قوام ثقيل *
يمكن التحكم في درجة ثقله بزياده ملح الطعام
لكن بالطبع لا تجعله ثقيلا بحيث لا ينزل من زجاجة التعبئه
بل اجعل درجة ثقله عاديه – فكل شيء يكون بالمعقول 
فالملح هنا يعطي ثقل لهذا القوام
بعدها اضف نقطة من الفورمالين- وانا ارى ان ليس لها فائده في الحقيقه- لكنهم يقولون انها من اجل الحفظ و الصلاحية
واضف اللون و الرائحة المناسبه
-----


----------



## لورنس العرب (3 مايو 2006)

*تابع...*

س: ما فائدة اضافة الملح؟
ج: لأن الملح سيعطي ثقل للصابون ، فبدلا من أن يكون الخليط مثل الماء يسكون الخليط ثقيل القوام
س: لماذا يسجعل الملح الخليط ثقيل القوام على الرغم من انك إذا وضعت الملح على حمض السلفونيك المذاب في الماء فإن الصابون سيفسد؟
ج: لأن الخليط المصنع منه شامبو السجاد يحتوي على مادة التكسابون
ومادة التكسابون هي التي تقبل الملح وليس السلفونك
ولهذا فإن نسبة التكسابون بالماء – التي أخذتها من الجردل- أعلى من نسبة السلفونك
حيث ان الاولى 80% و الثانيه 20%
س: ماذا لو فهمت التركيبه غلط، يعني أخذت من الجردل الذي أذبت فيه التكسابون 5% فقط و قلت ان هذا هو نسبه التكسابون في التركيبه الرئيسيه و أكملت 75% ماء عادي؟
ج: ساعتها عندما تضع الملح لن تحصل على قوام ثقيل، لأن نسبة التكسابون قليله جدا فلن تقبل منك الملح
س: هل زيادة الملح بدرجة كبيرة مؤثر على التركيبه ؟
ج: طبعا، لأن إن زاد الملح عن حده، ستقل الرغوه
لكن ان وضعت بالمقدار المعقول وللحصول على قوام ثقيل جيد سهل الاستخدام يكون كل شيء على ما يرام
ومبروك عليك شامبو السجاد
---
ملاحظة هامة:
من الروائح المنتشرة في مصر للصابون السائل هي رائحة الليمون
وهذا لأن رائحة الليمون رخيصة الثمن و تعتبر من أرخص الروائح
ولهذا تستخدم مع الصابون السائل لأن الصابون السائل تكلفته ضعيفه، فمن غير المعقول أن أضع عليه رائحة ثمنها غالي
ولكن ما هي المشكلة؟
المشكلة أن هناك البعض يستعمل الصابون السائل و يضع عليه رائحة أخرى غير رائحة الليمون مثل الياسمين او غيرها من الروائح المكلفه و يقول للناس أن هذا شامبو سجاد
ومن يشتري لا يعرف للأسف
فيبيع له لتر صابون سائل عادي جدا على أنه شامبو سجاد
لكن طبعا لونه مختلف عن الصابون السائل الذي لونه الشائع أخضر و أصفر و رائحته مختلفه عن الليمون
ومن يشتريه يصدق انه شامبو سجاد وليس صابون سائل عادي معتمدا على تغيير اللون و الرائحة
وهذا لأنه يعمل رغوه- ويتخيل ان الرغوه فيه مرتفعه عن الرغوه في الصابون السائل على الرغم من ان الاثنان واحد
طيب كيف لك أن تفلت من هذا المطب؟ وبالطبع هذا يحدث في المناطق الفقيره نسبيا
الامر ببساطة
ان كيلو التكسابون الذي يتقوم بإذابته في الماء من أجل صناعة شامبو السجاد ثمنه 13 جنيها مصريا
فكيف ببائع يبيع لك لتر شامبو سجاد ويقول لك ان ثمنه 2 جنيه مثلا؟؟؟
يعني الخام ثمنه 13 جنيه- وتصطدم بواحد يبيع لك الشيء المصنع و محمل عليه التركيبه و المعرفه و الضرائب ب 2 جنيه
بالطبع هذا جنان رسمي
---
انا عارف اني اقوم بإعادة الكلام كذا مره في الموضوع
واقوم بإعادة الخطوه عدة مرات
انا كده- بتكلم كتير ورغاي
تحملوني :67: :67:


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا عزيزي ولكن حذاري من استخدام الفورمالين فأنه محظور الاستخدام كما اوضحت المواصفة القياسية المصرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## العتيبيs (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور وماقصرت وهذا الشي نستفيد منه احنا اللي ندرس اللحين
في المستقبل وماقصرت


----------



## mohammadelrayees (6 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا اخ لورنس


----------



## الراجية ختم القران (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى لورنس يعنى لو انا عايزا اعمل 10 لتر من شامبو السجاد اخد 7 لتر من الماء وعليها كيلو تكسابون وبعد 12 ساعة بعد الذةبان اضيف عليهم 2 لتر من الصابون السايل 
وياريت حضرتك تقولى فى حالة ال10 لتر اضيف كمية اد ايه من الملح
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pollaa (23 أبريل 2007)

الف مليون شكر اخونا الكريم لورابس العرب انت كده فتحت عيني علي حاجات مهمه جدا وربنا يبارك لك ​ودايما الي الامام وتتحفنا رالمزيد


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (23 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الموظوع


----------



## حمادة راس (23 مايو 2007)

كده الرغاوى كثيره قوى ياسيد لورانس شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورا ارجو لو عندك معلومات عن تنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز


----------



## بنت لبنان (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعبدو (20 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم
على ما قدمت


----------



## مني حكايات (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بشكرك علي الطريقة الموضحة 
ويا ريت يا جماعة تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة بسيطة للناس التي تريد التجربة في البداية 
وبعد كده تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة كبيرة أو الأتنين 
الله يبارك لكم لأن بصراحة النسب ديه كتيرة قوي عليه في بداية الشغل 
اريد معرفة المقادير المناسبة بالنسب الموضحة لطريقة عمل شامبو سجاد لكمية 1 كيلو جرام فقط
بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مني حكايات (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ويا ريت يا جماعة تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة بسيطة للناس التي تريد التجربة في البداية 
وبعد كده تحطوا الطريقة بنسبة كبيرة أو الأتنين 
لو سمحتو


----------



## صلاح الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي لورنس على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## volcaniquo (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم على المساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى الكريم لورنس العرب بارك الله فيك :

ما هى طريقة تصنيع شامبو الأنتريهات أرجوا ذكر ذلك مع النسب الدقيقة وطريقة الشرح المفصلة 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## redaali2020 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا 
لورنس العرب


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لورنس العرب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس مارد (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخى الكريم
وربنايجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رامي الزيني (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا 
شكرا


----------



## محمدعمار (24 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## The Exorcist (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mhm2eg (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير
جارى التجربة ان شاء الله


----------



## hussein2020 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (10 فبراير 2012)

جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك 
رجاء توضيح عمل شامبو العبايات 
وشامبو الانتريهات 
ولا كلهم زي بعض


----------



## el_proof (5 مارس 2012)

*الله ينور عليك يا سيد لورانس*
*و احب اضيف حاجه بعد اذن حضرتك *
*المفروض ان شامبو السجاد و المفرشات تكون رغوته قليله حتى لا تجير المفروشات ذات الالوان الغامقه لانه مش بيتشطف وهنا تاتى اهمية ملح الطعام انه بيكتم الرغوه بخلاف انه بيتخن السائل و كتره مش حيخلى السائل شفاف ارجو التنبيه على هذه المعلومه و هى ان الملح اذا زاد يكون السائل مغبش و ليس شفاف كما هو مرغوب..*
* و اخيراً اشكرك على المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## CHE Amjad (6 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع و كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## كيميائي حمدي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فكرة يا اخي التكسابون ممكن يدوب عادي مع التقليب السريع في اقل من خمس دقائق


----------



## كيميائي حمدي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بس الملح بيعمل خشونة علشان كده ممكن نضيف كمبرلان للتنعيم : 
مشكور جدا مجهودك يا سيدي


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Abu zainab (17 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وأمثالك وسخاءك أخي الكريم لورنس العرب


----------



## 83moris (17 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل 
مشكور عالمجهود


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rami_m_ra (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على قيمة المعلومات المطروحة ونتطلع لكل جديد وتقبلوني عضو وصديق جديد


----------



## ahmed elalfy (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرالشرحك لينا الطريقه انا فعلا بعمل بنفس الطريقه بس بحط كيلو كلوركس الوان عشان طبعا يساعد فى التنظيف ولجوده اعلى اضافه نص كيلو تايلوز بدل من الملح لضمان ثبات الرغوه وتمييزه عن البريل


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## captain fedaa (19 مايو 2013)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## winges (9 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

